

Tell HN: g+ emails loading images without permission in gmail - kqueue

Has anyone noticed how the g+ emails load images automatically in gmail without asking for permission?
======
ktsmith
You might have "Load external resources from trusted senders" turned on in
your mail settings.

[https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=...](https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=145919)

